# Anyone own a Clown Knife?



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey i just wanted to see if anyone has a clown knife fish eating pellets or flakes? if so what brand are they..are they floating or sinking ?

-i feed him bloodworms 



thanks for your time philly


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

i feed mine hikari massivore & market shrimp.... once inawhile will get rosey reds as a treat.... after about 6" or so it will lose interest in bloodworms completely as its just not enough food to sustain them. ive never heard of or think its a good idea to try and feed flake food to a clown knife. its not going to work or be economical in the long run


as you can see he looks healthy/happy and is growing nicely


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We had a clown that got to be at least 14in. It would eat the OSI sinking shrimp pellets, bloodworms and really, really liked hunting and eating feeders.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Bloodworms are not a great food source @ all.
Almost no nutritional value, & is meant as a treat.(frozen)
Why not try live black worms?
Theres a few member who sell them, I think Charles use to stock them too.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a 10" BGK and he eats tetra color bits, the pellets.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

16+(acquired from angryinsect) clown eating shrimp and 4-6 large dew worms every 1-2 days.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

mine used to eat night crawlers/fishin worms, comet feeders,pretty much any live fish .. lol. he was about 16 inches and weighd between 3 n 4 pounds the last time i saw him, hehehe. think him and my red tail got donated to the aquarium o the americas in new orleans after hurricane katrina.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> 16+(acquired from angryinsect) clown eating shrimp and 4-6 large dew worms every 1-2 days.


he's gotta be bigger buy now. he used to eat floating and sinking pellets when young. he loves scallop too.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't really tried to measure him in a while! But hes really my favorite fish now!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

boyeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thx for the feed back. id love to see peoples clown set ups and ill try to post some pics as well. and for the worms, i fed him a lil one i found under a flower pot but i dont think he can handle the night crawlers i catch for my arro


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

my CK like eat prawn, but i usually feed him every other day! sometime while i feed my cichlid with pellet, he also will go up to eat too, but he may 100% like, but he still will eat some, i feed my cichlid pellet brand is *HBH* Super Cichlid Floaters ( EXTRA PELLET)
he had 15" long!


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

i have an albino clown knife and he seems to eat just about anything from pellets, frozen to live foods


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

lo sai said:


> i have an albino clown knife and he seems to eat just about anything from pellets, frozen to live foods


Please post pictures! would Love to see it!


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

yet....hehehe. youd b surprised.remember almost anything thatll fit n its mouth..lol.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah i got him eating frozen shrimp.. it works out cause my puffer/aro already eat it! i would love to see peoples tanks and clown knifes 

thanks again philly


----------

